# Cytomel Questions



## lillyjackmom

I had a terrible run in with my Endo today and I'm hoping you might be able to answer a few questions. I had my thyroid out in May and my Endo hasn't seen me since before that. I called his office 1 month after surgery because I was having extreme lethargy. I had been on 112 mcg Levoxyl and he reduced it to 100 mcg because my blood work showed hyper and said go see my regular doctor. I felt written off at that point. After the new dosage I felt worse and started packing on tons of weight. Ive gained 20 lbs since May.I did a follow up with my surgeon and he thought my Levoxyl was too low and put it at 112 mcg 6 days/week And half on the seventh. I had another follow- up yesterday with my surgeon he said my TSH was fine but when I told him I felt awful he added in 25 mcg Cytomel which I was hoping someone would do. I was really excited and hoping it would help. Today I received a call from my Endo saying he completely disagreed with the other doctor, he didn't know what he was doing, he never prescribes Cytomel, I can't be on it forever, and that it has dangerous health risks if taken for a long period of time. I was dumbfounded and shocked. He said if i continued on the other doctors orders he would no longer see me I have no idea who to believe or where to go from here. My T3 has been low in the past. I'm curious as to your experiences and opinions on Cytomel. Thanks for reading this whole thing.


----------



## chopper

Someone needs to go back to doctor school. Cytomel is the chemical equivalent of the T3 your body produces. There is absolutely nothing wrong with taking it forever if need be. T3 is in Armour Thyroid brand replacement and my mother has personally been on it for at least 15 years now.

Cytomel is only dangerous if your T3 is already high. For those who need T3 it can be exactly what makes them feel well. About the only thing the doc got right was that it could be dangerous. Cytomel (all pure T3) is very potent stuff. Most people only require a tiny little dose and rarely does anyone take it alone. Usually T4 is the main ingredient in your daily regimen with a little tiny dose of T3 added (Cytomel).

I would like to see some numbers but if your body is slow to convert T4 into T3 then Armour Thyroid or Synthroid with a little shot of Cytomel might be exactly what you need. Armour is probably easier because its one pill and already has T3 in it.

That doctor is a quack. Find a new endo.


----------



## Lovlkn

I suggest you find a GP to treat you. There is absolutely no need to be going to surgeons or endo's at this point.

Test you need to properly dose replacement are

Free T-4 and your goal is mid range
Free T-3 again goal is mid range.

Once you reach mid range you can tweak your dose up or down based on how you "feel".

Cytomel is a very goo medication and as long as you are on proper dose it's perfectly safe to use long term.

When you begin Cytomel you need to begin slowly - like 1/2 5mcg pill for a few days and if you are not having heart plaps or anxious feelings you can go to 1/2 of a 5mcg pill split in 2 doses for a few more days. 25mcg is a very large dose to begin on. I think 5mcg for 6 weeks and testing is a better plan.

I have been on Cytomel for 2 years now and feel so much better than being on T-4 only replacement. My FT-3 ran in bottom range and I strugled with fatigue for the first 2 years post op.


----------



## Andros

lillyjackmom said:


> I had a terrible run in with my Endo today and I'm hoping you might be able to answer a few questions. I had my thyroid out in May and my Endo hasn't seen me since before that. I called his office 1 month after surgery because I was having extreme lethargy. I had been on 112 mcg Levoxyl and he reduced it to 100 mcg because my blood work showed hyper and said go see my regular doctor. I felt written off at that point. After the new dosage I felt worse and started packing on tons of weight. Ive gained 20 lbs since May.I did a follow up with my surgeon and he thought my Levoxyl was too low and put it at 112 mcg 6 days/week And half on the seventh. I had another follow- up yesterday with my surgeon he said my TSH was fine but when I told him I felt awful he added in 25 mcg Cytomel which I was hoping someone would do. I was really excited and hoping it would help. Today I received a call from my Endo saying he completely disagreed with the other doctor, he didn't know what he was doing, he never prescribes Cytomel, I can't be on it forever, and that it has dangerous health risks if taken for a long period of time. I was dumbfounded and shocked. He said if i continued on the other doctors orders he would no longer see me I have no idea who to believe or where to go from here. My T3 has been low in the past. I'm curious as to your experiences and opinions on Cytomel. Thanks for reading this whole thing.


Wow!! Can Dr. #1 and talk to Dr. #2 about the HUGE dose he Rx'd. That part is inappropriate. He should have started you on 5 mcgs. per day and titrate very slowly by small increments every 8 weeks based on lab results.

He has given you enough to knock your socks off so I hope you take my advice about this for you soon could be headed to the ER.

Very few people require 25 mcg. of Cytomel. It is very very potent.

Good luck w/this and let us know. And please do can that doctor that went off on you. Actually, I would report him to the AMA. I "really" would.

You can take Cytomel forever provided you are on the correct dose.


----------



## lillyjackmom

Thanks you guys for the advice. Funny with all the ranting my Endo did yesterday, he never mentioned that was a huge dose and might be dangerous!!! Today is the third day taking Cytomel. I haven't had palpitations yet but I do feel very jittery. I think I may stop taking it all together until I can find another doctor. Is it ok to just stop taking the Cytomel once I've started??? I was able to find another doctor that was recommended by a friend. I have an appointment with him on the 22nd. I think I'll just go with my Levoxyl until then and see what he says. This totally sucks. I really appreciate you warning me about the Cytomel. I did notice a huge difference. I do feel better but jittery.


----------



## chopper

Cytomel's got a half-life of like 8 hours, meaning within a day its gone from your system. Yes you can "quit" Cytomel cold turkey if you want but you will most likely go hypo.

Im not a doctor but you were given decent advice here. 5 mcg is where nearly everyone starts unless they have extraordinary circumstances, like waiting for radiation after cancer.

Cytomel is the jittery drug. You are probably getting way too much. 25 mcg is a whopper of a dose. You should probably cut it down to 5 mcg and if you start feeling really sluggish, 5 mcg twice a day or even less.....1/2 5 mcg three times a day (7.5 mcg total for the day divided into three evenly spaced doses.)

You need to get your stuff sorted quickly because you are very obviously getting some questionable advice. Find a good doc who knows thyroid well and get yourself set with a regular dose. I still say Armour may be your best bet because its like taking synthroid and cytomel at the same time except in a decent proportion and its all in one single pill. You do not wanna mess with pure T3 - it will land you in the ER if you take too much.


----------



## lillyjackmom

Now that I'm thinking about it, my Endo did say that I should just take the Cytomel as prescribed, for 6 weeks then have blood work done. He said my levels would be "all messed up" . Ugh! I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Andros

lillyjackmom said:


> Thanks you guys for the advice. Funny with all the ranting my Endo did yesterday, he never mentioned that was a huge dose and might be dangerous!!! Today is the third day taking Cytomel. I haven't had palpitations yet but I do feel very jittery. I think I may stop taking it all together until I can find another doctor. Is it ok to just stop taking the Cytomel once I've started??? I was able to find another doctor that was recommended by a friend. I have an appointment with him on the 22nd. I think I'll just go with my Levoxyl until then and see what he says. This totally sucks. I really appreciate you warning me about the Cytomel. I did notice a huge difference. I do feel better but jittery.


If I were in your shoes, I would skip 2 days and then cut that 25 mcg. into quarters and take one quarter a day. That would be 6 mcgs. And I would get on w/ the task of finding another doctor. If you cut that Rx into quarters, it will last you awhile and you "must" get labs at the 8 week mark.

If you are still jittery, you can take a quarter every other day. I am not a doctor so take my advice w/ a grain of salt.

Huggles,


----------



## chopper

Andros' idea sounds very logical and convenient. Skip those 2 days to let some of that T3 you've been loading up on work its way through your system and then start on a more tolerable dose, 5, 6, 7 mcg - sounds about right and then do get labs drawn after 8 weeks and find a good doctor in between.

Again, Im no doctor so make sure you seek some qualified help preferably before you start tweaking your meds.


----------



## Lovlkn

lillyjackmom said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, my Endo did say that I should just take the Cytomel as prescribed, for 6 weeks then have blood work done. He said my levels would be "all messed up" . Ugh! I'm so frustrated!


If you are feeling jittery on that dose of Cytomel then it's too high a dose for you. I speak from experience - you need to reduce your dose immediately.

Since you have been taking the 25mcg why not just cut back?

Try easing into it like I described earlier in this thread.

I also want to add that when beginning Cytomel that anxious or jittery feeling is very common - your issue is different though as 25mcg is a huge dose.


----------



## lillyjackmom

I really appreciate all the help and advice. I haven't taken the Cytomel for the last couple of days. I will either cut back or not take it until I see my new doctor on the 22nd. I'm worried about seeing a new doctor and going in having "dosed" myself. I'm so thankful you guys all told me about the huge dose.


----------



## Lovlkn

Again I ask... why not take it for the 2 weeks at a lower dose. Did they prescribe 25mcg pills?

Could the doctor have made a mistake and meant for you to take 2 - 5mcg pills daily?

You are simply under-medicating yourself and causing yourself to go hypo by not taking any Cytomel.


----------



## lillyjackmom

The doctor called last night. He did prescribe 25 mcg Cytomel. He said he was wrong to do that. He said the Endo told him current research shows Cytomel is hazardous if taken for long periods. He said he hasn't seen that research and he know other doctors who prescribe it as well. He wants me to see a specific doctor that he likes. He said he would personally call her and ask her to see me asap as a favor to him. His suggestion was to let her prescribe the dosage for the Cytomel properly. He agreed the other doctor was inappropriate. I totally agree with you. I'm feeling extra crappy today.


----------



## Andros

lillyjackmom said:


> I really appreciate all the help and advice. I haven't taken the Cytomel for the last couple of days. I will either cut back or not take it until I see my new doctor on the 22nd. I'm worried about seeing a new doctor and going in having "dosed" myself. I'm so thankful you guys all told me about the huge dose.


I believe you have done the wise thing. The 22nd. really is not that far off.

Several of us were very concerned as you know.


----------

